# Yellow River Fishing (9/17/15)



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Yellow River looked great today &, during early morning hours, the bite was pretty good.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice! Thanks for the report and enjoy the good eats!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

you got a good mess of fish.


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang nice bunch of fish. Been a while since I've went after any. I just can't seem to stop going after the reds


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess of fish, I'll be there bright and early Saturday morning...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kitties and bream....heck yeah you did great!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll be over there one day next week to see if there are any left....that is if the Choctaw will let me go!!! Great photo.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Geezer another great report. I am assuming you launched at Holt? I thought about putting in there this Saturday and fishing up river around Half Moon. Then I get to thinking about the big one that got away and wonder if he would bite again. Have you baited a sucker hole yet?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful bunch of fish. Gotta love those cats.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

billyb said:


> Have you baited a sucker hole yet?


No, not yet, but it won't be long. By the way, I heard they have been catching a few mullet at the Milton "stinky hole." Have you heard anything about that?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I went to Broadmouth 2 weeks ago and caught 9. Jerry Miller and Jerry Kelly showed up about 8. They both had a few when I left. I haven't been to the stinky hole in years. Call Bob.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, I agree. The bite was "PRETTY GOOD!"


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

real nice mess of fish. Thx for the report.


----------

